#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Inrichting van je huis in Arabische/Marokkaanse stijl

## MisterG

Beste leden,

Ik ben opzoek naar woonwinkels die gespecialiseerd zijn in Arabische/Marokkaanse woninginrichting.

Denk hierbij aan meubels, assecoirres, behang, mozaiektegels.

Wie o wie, weet winkels in Nederland?

gr. MisterG.

----------


## batoel

> Beste leden,
> 
> Ik ben opzoek naar woonwinkels die gespecialiseerd zijn in Arabische/Marokkaanse woninginrichting.
> 
> Denk hierbij aan meubels, assecoirres, behang, mozaiektegels.
> 
> Wie o wie, weet winkels in Nederland?
> 
> gr. MisterG.




http://www.kenzas-oase.nl/


http://www.richbond.nl/

----------

